# where not to live in melbourne?



## darvic9949K (Jun 25, 2008)

hi to all,this is my first post so please be gentle with me.
Moving out to melbourne hopefully by the end of the year.

Where are the best areas to live & where are the areas to avoid.
Any info would be great 
thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi darvic9949K, 

Welcome to the forum. 

There are a few members in and around Melbourne (I'm not one of them since I'm in South Australia) and hopefully they can give you a few tips. 

Regards,
Karen

P.S We are gentle with everyone


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

HI, it depends on what you're looking for. Tell us a little more about yourself, where you will be working (if you have a job lined up) and what your interests are and we may be able to give you some advice. 

Nowhere in Melbourne is particularly ghetto  But some parts may be more suited to your own personality and interests than others.


----------



## darvic9949K (Jun 25, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> HI, it depends on what you're looking for. Tell us a little more about yourself, where you will be working (if you have a job lined up) and what your interests are and we may be able to give you some advice.
> 
> Nowhere in Melbourne is particularly ghetto  But some parts may be more suited to your own personality and interests than others.


Hi, yeh sorry please let me exsplain.we are young family of 4 moving to melbourne hopefully by the end of the year (depending on the sale of my house. My wife & i are in are late thirtys & we have two young girls of five & ten both very active-sporty types. As we live by the sea here in the uk would love to be near to the beach & parks.

I have been sponsored by the woods group ltd who are a large company dealing with vehicle accident repairs across the whole melborne.

Would be grateful for any information. darren


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

so you could work in any of their branches? or do you know more specifically where you'll be yet? 

At any rate, you won't have trouble finding a place near parks and beaches because most of Melbourne is like that. Regardless of what we suggest, I would recommend spending a couple of weeks in a serviced apartment or hotel somewhere close by to your work (check if the company will set you up for a little bit) so you can look around to find somewhere to your liking. 

Melbourne suburbs all have their own atmosphere and identity, and it's hard to know for sure which one is best for you until you visit some of them. I live in the Outer South-East because we work at a university out here.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I lived in Mebourne's South East suburbs for most of my life, and LOVED it !!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Footscray -----------


----------



## jella (Aug 12, 2008)

hi 
my name is majella, i am new to this. i have posted in forums similar, we have done alot of research and we are more than likely going to move to santuary lakes. it is 17 km from the city, near williamstown, and point cook and altona. look it up, property is so cheap, you can have a massive house 4 bedroom so modern just out of this world for 400 dollars a week, in areas like st kilda, prahan footgray etc... you would live in a box for this.
reason for this is, it is new land and house developments. so i am hoping there will be alot moving there as it is affordable.
look at the web site realestate.au, we also would value your opion
we lived out there before for coming and going over 6 years but we were young and care free now 30 and a gorgeous 1 and half year old. we just want to live in nice area make friends and be near the coast for a nicer lifestyle.
if you were working in the city it would be half hour to 45 minutes


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

But you may end up living next to a Bogan!
Williamstown is GREAT...


----------



## jella (Aug 12, 2008)

hi halo
what is bogan, what does that mean
would you not advise santuary lakes area


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

a bogan is sort of the Aussie version of a *******. That's not entirely accurate but it's the closest I can think of.

The western suburbs are historically the more industrial suburbs and poorer than the Eastern suburbs (Willie being a notable exception). I used to go to Spotswood twice a week to visit my dog in quarantine, and you couldn't pay me to live out there. It's so ugly! 

I hear Altona is alright though.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Bogan=Chav

Thing is.... Its a new area and cheap for a reason.... While I do know people in Point Cook its not somewhere I would chose to live - No real built up comunity etc
BUT
I think you can't go wrong if you buy there and sit it out as it WILL make you $$$
Thing for me is schooling etc for my little ones.


----------



## AussiePool (Aug 22, 2008)

A Bogan is a feral. An unwanted, useless memebr of society who scrounges and lives like a feral cat.
Dole Bludger you would call them in the UK.


----------

